# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Jeto te sotmen apo planifiko per te ardhmen?

## R2T

Cdokush nga ne bombardohet me reklamimin e te sotmes, me idene "Jeto Momentin" "e nesermja nuk egziston", pak a shume ne shoqerine e sotme " e tanishmja" eshte me me rendesi se ajo qe vjen pas. Dhe une jeten time deri tani keshtu e kam jetuar 100% pa asnje pengmbetje apo mungese, dhe nese te nesermen nuk e jetoj. 
Por nese jeton maksimalisht te sotmen detyrimisht qe nuk planifikon dot per te ardhmen. Jo vetem se kufizohesh financiarisht po ne te njejten kohe dhe fizikisht dhe moralisht. Kur jeton momentin shperdoron rastet unikale qe te jepen ne jete dhe nuk vlereson plotesisht potencialin e mundesive qe paraqiten. Pra nga njera ane tani me vjen keq qe kam jetuar kaq "momentalisht", sepse mund te kisha arritur shume me teper dhe ta jetoja akoma dhe me mire "te tanishmen". Pra te jetosh jeten "maksimalisht" ne nje moment do te thote qe te humbasesh ne te ardhmen.

Per ju (jo per ju adoleshenta) sa rendesi i duhet dhene frazes "jeto momentin", duke* mos* mare parasysh "qe nuk i dihet sa jetojme"? Cfare vlere duhet te kete projektimi dhe planifikimi i jetes (pavaresisht se "e nesermja nuk egzistion"). 

Ju lutem perpiquni te evitoni pergjigjet e ndermjetme (p.sh. duhet balancuar midis te dyjave, ate e di dhe vete puna eshte se nuk eshte aq e lehte sa llafi)

----------


## StterollA

R2T, duhet marrur parasysh nga kush vjen kjo thenie "jeto te sotmen" dhe per ca qellime thuhet.

Te rinjte (mosha 15-21) jane ato qe zakonisht e perdorin kete fraze per t'ua genjyer mendjen e "viktimave" te po te njejtes moshe (shokeve, femrave) edhe pirnderve te tyre. Ti, une dhe shumica prej nesh e kane perdorur kete fraze, p.sh: kur ndonjeri nga shoket nuk ka dashur te dale te shtunave ne mbreje me shoqerine per te mesuar per te henen, ne i kemi thene" varja shkallen.. ec te jetojme sonte.. se s'i dihet ca bohet deri te henen"..; kur ndonje e dashur nuk ka pranaur te behet intime sepse virgjerine do ta ruaj deri kur te martohet, atere per tja be me te lehte qe te ndroj mendjen  i kemi then eja ta bejme qefin sot.. se si dihet se deri kur jetojme.. a do ngjefim(arrijme) te martohemi.. Pra kjo eshte shprehje qe perdoret  nga te rinjte per te perfituar per momentin, ne fakt shpesh keshtu edhe vertet e mendojne. 

Ky nuk eshte ndonje problem marramendes sepse me kalim te kohes te gjithe e kuptojne qe jeta nuk eshte vetem e socmja, duhet punuar dhe menduar per te ardhmen, duhet krijuar familja, duhen ritur dhe edukuar trashigimtaret. Keshtu jane principet e jetes! Te individet qe kalojne moshen e viteve te 30-ta shprhja jeto te sotmen nuk ha me buke. Eshte interesant, edhe pse vete e kane praktikuar  nje shprehje te tille, kur vjen koha qe keta te behen prinder dhe te japin keshilla prinderore, jane kundra asaj, dhe behen sikur nuk i kuptojne se si mendojne te rinjte te jetojne te socmen, pa plane per te ardhmen. Prinderi, miqte familjar dhe mesuesit/edukatoret kurre nuk japin keshilla te tilla (te pakten ato qe e duan te miren)!!!

Nje pergjigje te shkurter ne lidhje me 2 pyetjet qe ti parashtrove:

_- Sa  rendesi i duhet dhene frazes "jeto momentin"?_

Une, nuk e paraperdor kete fraze me. Se di do jete jeta ime ne te ardhmen varet shume nga une, sa punoj une per ta ndertuar ate. Kjo eshte motoja ne te cilen bazohem sot.

_-Cfare vlere duhet te kete projektimi dhe planifikimi i jete?_

Projektimi dhe planifikimi i jetes duhet te kete vlere primare te cdonjeri. Sa me heret ta kuptosh kete, aq me e lehte do jete e ardhmja per ty, aq me lehte do mund ti perballosh gjembat e saj.

Gjith't mirat

----------


## Estella

Po nuk i bere te dyja paralelisht, mbarove. Balanca eshte ajo qe duhet ruajtur.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Jeto te sotmen apo planifiko per te ardhmen?


Te dyja. Njeriu duhet ta shijoj ate jete qe ka por gjithashtu duhet te kete dhe qellime ne jete.

----------


## Reina

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Po nuk i bere te dyja paralelisht, mbarove. Balanca eshte ajo qe duhet ruajtur.*


ashtu mendoj dhe une te dyja bashk.

----------


## Mujo

Pershendetje

personi ka nje prespektiv,po nuk pate prespektiv mbarove,je kot 

(kur linde ti qave te tjeret qeshen, jeto ne ket bot qe kur te vdesesh ti te shkosh duke qeshur dhe te tjeret te qajne per ty )

vetem kafshet mendojne per momentin,ka te haj tashi eshte ne rregull nuk mendon per pastaj,,,,,, ore ne jemi njerze dhe kemi nje qellim se kot ti lal nuk ke ardhur ne ket bot e ke nje qellim .....

----------


## FierAkja143

jeto te sotmen duke planifikuar per te ardhmen.


Alda.

----------

